# Kiki and Tabei - Ongoing Pic and Video Thread



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

I realized that I should probably just have an ongoing thread for my two puffballs instead of cluttering up all the forums (sorry guys)































Kiki has been going to the bottom of his cage and hiding, then popping up when I say “Kiki”. It’s really cute and he seems to be having fun with it.
Kiki playing Peekaboo


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's always fun to have all your pictures in one place for easy access.  💜💜 

I LOVE when birdies play "PeekaBoo!" Kiki looks like he's having a wonderful time. 

My lovebirds play PeekaBoo with me and we always enjoy it.

*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Someone has started hiding in his food dish! He’ll go in there and eat, vocalize, etc. Should I get him a little hut to nestle in? I saw on this infographic that fuzzy huts are a no-go. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do not get a hut, if the bird ingests the fibers it can lead to trouble and I would also remove and replace that food container with something that is open like the water dish. The current one can be looked at as a nesting site. It is best not to have the dishes on the floor as they get soiled with droppings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, huts are not a good idea and I'd get a different food container as well. 
Anything that can be used as a nesting site will ultimately trigger hormonal behaviors. *

*Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*

*If you put paper on top of the bottom grate in the cage, you can scatter seed across the clean paper to allow foraging.
Just change out the paper twice a day.  My budgies love to forage for seed on the bottom of their cages. 💙💙*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *No, huts are not a good idea and I'd get a different food container as well.
> Anything that can be used as a nesting site will ultimately trigger hormonal behaviors. *
> 
> *Dangers of Rope, Snuggle Huts, Fabric and Tasseled Toys*
> ...


I was wondering if any budgie-safe padding or similar thing exists. Kiki has started climbing and he is not nearly as graceful as his sister… in other words, he doesn’t mind slipping and falling to the bottom of his cage 😳 I don’t want my little dude to get hurt. He doesn’t seem to mind but I certainly worry.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

* Not that I’m aware off. You can use a blanket or towel in the bottom of the cage when you’re there to ensure he doesn’t chew on it. 
You can also add some wooden ladders inside the cage until he is less likely to fall

Usually budgies are fine when they slip off perches or the sides of the cage. I’ve had a couple that couldn’t fly and the always landed on their feet. They are amazingly resilient. 

Additionally, your cages aren’t all that tall. 😉*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> * Not that I’m aware off. You can use a blanket or towel in the bottom of the cage when you’re there to ensure he doesn’t chew on it.
> You can also add some wooden ladders inside the cage until he is less likely to fall
> 
> Usually budgies are fine when they slip off perches or the sides of the cage. I’ve had a couple that couldn’t fly and the always landed on their feet. They are amazingly resilient.
> ...


guys… big progress today 😭 Kiki decided to go on my hand on his own so I’m starting positive reinforcement with hand feeding. What a day! (He’s still partially on seed so I figured that this would be a good reinforcer) and I’m beyond happy ❤❤


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Woot!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*THAT is AWESOME!!! 💙💙💙 *


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi guys! 
do your birds ever have “off” days? Kiki was so happy to hang out with me and be near me two days ago, but he hasn’t wanted to be held or come out since! He’s eating, drinking, and acting normally. Yesterday I did take his food dish out of his cage, which he was using as a hut. I replaced it with a bowl. Hard feelings about that, maybe? I can’t figure it out!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies definitely have "Off" days. Kiki maybe pouting because you changed his food dish or he just may feel like having his own space for a bit.
Has he started molting by any chance? 
How old is he now?*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies definitely have "Off" days. Kiki maybe pouting because you changed his food dish or he just may feel like having his own space for a bit.
> Has he started molting by any chance?
> How old is he now?*


I really, really wish I had answers to these questions! I’ll post a picture so you can give it your best guess, because I have no idea! They’re both adoptees. Let me know what exactly to look for and I’ll snap a picture of that.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Look at his head to see if you see any little "pin feathers" which are basically new feathers coming in that still have the keratin sheath on them.
If so, that means he's beginning to molt.
If you post a picture of his face, then I can see how far down the bars on his head are and whether or not his eyes have an iris ring or if they are all black.

Tomorrow is fine, no need to bother him with doing it this evening. *


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Look at his head to see if you see any little "pin feathers" which are basically new feathers coming in that still have the keratin sheath on them.
> If so, that means he's beginning to molt.
> If you post a picture of his face, then I can see how far down the bars on his head are and whether or not his eyes have an iris ring or if they are all black.
> 
> Tomorrow is fine, no need to bother him with doing it this evening. *


I’ll definitely post tomorrow, thank you so much! It’s almost birdie bedtime anyway 😌


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Fairly sure that @FaeryBee was right about the molt, but here’s some pictures for educational purposes


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are pin feathers on his head, he is losing his baby bars. Keep an eye on the area where the beak meets the cere, I see a white line there and I cannot tell if it is just dryness or the beginning of scaly face mites. Do you see this on the other bird?


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Cody said:


> Those are pin feathers on his head, he is losing his baby bars. Keep an eye on the area where the beak meets the cere, I see a white line there and I cannot tell if it is just dryness or the beginning of scaly face mites. Do you see this on the other bird?


I don’t see it on my girl. It’s extremely dry here, we technically live in a desert and the winters aren’t wet at all. but I will take him to a vet for an evaluation on that. Thank you!


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

You know, now that I am looking closer, she does have a thin white line as well.










dayclovers said:


> I don’t see it on my girl. It’s extremely dry here, we technically live in a desert and the winters aren’t wet at all. but I will take him to a vet for an evaluation on that. Thank you!


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

dayclovers said:


> I don’t see it on my girl. It’s extremely dry here, we technically live in a desert and the winters aren’t wet at all. but I will take him to a vet for an evaluation on that. Thank you!


Time for a humidifier


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, both Kiki and Tabei have started molting. 

If you get a humidifier, please make sure it is a WARM-mist humidifier.
In a desert climate it is best to have a humidifier in the room where you keep your birds. 
Not only will it make it easier for your budgies to breathe, the moisture will help with dry skin and help settle the bird dander down to the floor instead hanging about in the air.

The white lines showing between the beak and cere on both budgies look (at this point) like it is just dry keratin, but having "well-birdie" check-ups would ensure that is the case. 💙💙*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> Time for a humidifier


I was wondering if that could create any problems with their respiratory systems? Too much wetness?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Did you see my post above your last one?*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm looking at those pictures and who knew how truly expressive little black eyes could be? 💙 Kiki looks irritated that I'm in his space, the grumpy boy he's been lately. Tabei is like, "oh, hi mom. What are you doing  ?" 

I gave them mashed hardboiled egg with seeds today but neither of them even went near it. Does anyone have tips or tricks to get them to try it out?


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Did you see my post above your last one?*


I saw the warm mist one, is that the one you mean?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes.  I asked if you saw that post because of your comment below:*



dayclovers said:


> I was wondering if that could create any problems with their respiratory systems? Too much wetness?


*In a desert climate it is best to have a humidifier in the room where you keep your birds.

Not only will it make it easier for your budgies to breathe, the moisture will help with dry skin and help settle the bird dander down to the floor instead hanging about in the air.

In cold and/or dry climates, it is always a good idea to run a warm mist humidifier in your budgies' room.*



dayclovers said:


> I gave them mashed hardboiled egg with seeds today but neither of them even went near it. Does anyone have tips or tricks to get them to try it out?


*You can pretend like you are eating some of it. Put your face up close to the cage when you do so and make excited "yummy" noises.
(That actually sometimes (not always) will entice a budgie to try new foods.)

You can put a bit of flax seed oil (or coconut oil) on their seed mix, or add flax seed to it during their molts if you wish.*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi guys. I have some really sad news. This morning, I woke up to find Tabei passed away. She was acting completely fine last night and I have no idea what happened or why. Kiki is fine but a little confused and very quiet. Please keep her in your thoughts as my partner and I grieve her loss 💙


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

So sorry to hear!!
😢


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry to hear about your loss of little Tabei. 

Fly high and soar freely darling Tabei; rest peacefully now sweet girl.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, sorry for your loss.🕊


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Tabei will watch over you from her new perch in your heart ♥ Rest peacefully, Tabei, and fly high.


----------

